# Home theatre problemas de salida



## lct (Jun 23, 2009)

hola chicos tengo n problemita con un home  el sonido sale muy bajo me parcece q sdse quemo una salida de audio le cambie los transistores tda 2030 las resistwencias y los capacitres de salida y sigue hacinedo lo mismo la marca es durabrand alguien me podria ayudar gracias


----------



## djpusse (Jun 23, 2009)

hola lct revisaste la fuente¿? y el pre amplificadorf.¿?


----------



## lct (Jun 24, 2009)

si pero nada toy enloquecido je


----------



## djpusse (Jun 24, 2009)

que tipo de control de volumen tiene ¿? digital o solo tiene un potenciometro giatorio?


----------



## lct (Jun 24, 2009)

tiene volumen digital mañana te subo unas fotos para q lo veas


----------



## Cacho (Jun 24, 2009)

¿Y qué voltajes de alimentación tenés?

Saludos

PS: Evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro, por favor.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 24, 2009)

lo mas probable que tengas problemas en el preamplificador 

hace una prueba en la pata Nº1 es la entrada fijate que antes de llegar a la pata esa deberia haber un capacitor electrolitico de 1uf inyectale señal de audio ahi en el capacitor en la pata positiva ya que la negativa va hacia la pata Nº1

ese capacitor si no me equivoco esta para hacer un filtrado de la señal que entra 

si anda lo mas bien inyectandole señal descarta el amplificador y bue despues vemos lo que has probado 

despues seguimos

Saludos espero que te sirva


----------



## lct (Jun 25, 2009)

okas gracias voy a probar


----------



## lct (Jun 25, 2009)

30 volts


----------



## djpusse (Jun 25, 2009)

hola gente la verdad que no entindo en el datasheet dice que el voltage maximo es de 18volt y lct tiene en 30volt 


aca esta el datasheet para que lo vean


----------



## lct (Jun 25, 2009)

mañana te subo las fotos del placa el transformador tiene 2 salidas una de 30 v y otra salida q no te quiero mentir me parce q es de 15  alal no che me fijo bien y mañana te digo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 25, 2009)

Segunda vez que te lo pido: Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro.

_Q_ no es _que_, la _k_ no reemplaza a otras letras y ese tipo de cosas que se suele ver.

Gracias por entender el pedido.

Saludos


----------



## lct (Jun 26, 2009)

hola ahi subo dos fotitos la salida del transformador es de 15 volts


----------



## djpusse (Jun 26, 2009)

hola lct bueno por lo que veo vos tenes 5 amplificador ahi uno para el woofer y los4 satelites o parlantitos como quieras llamarlo cada uno de esos amplificadores tiene un preamplificador 

Preguntas:
¿todo el home se escucha bajito?¿o solo algunos parlantitos?
decime que Nº de integrados son esos de 8 patas
y todos los voltajes que tienes en la fuente... (en la fuente no en el transformadorr)

subi fotos de todo el circuto que se vean bien las pistas (completo) y una del lado que tienes todos los componenetes (tambien completa)

de esa forma seria un poco mas facil ayudarte


----------



## lct (Jun 26, 2009)

bueno mañana estoy subiendo las fotos completas se escucha todo igual bajito y el centro no se escucha gracias totales mañana te paso las fotos


----------



## lct (Jun 27, 2009)

hola aca te paso las fotos no encontre los voltajes de la fuente el transformador tien 2 salidas una alal placa de las fotos que subi y la otra ala divisor 5.1


----------



## lct (Jun 27, 2009)

te hago una preguntita hoy fui a comprar unos micros para el home y el pibe se habia quedado sin los 2030 y compre un tda 2040 q tiene 20w y el 2030 14w tendre que cambiar las resistencias y lentejas o directamente no se podra ponerlo te pregunto como el home tiene los 5 iguales y va a quedar 1 mas grande gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2009)

Viendo las fotos que posteaste se me ocurre que tenés un problema de alimentación y que uno de los zeners es el culpable. Es lo más frecuente.

Acá te dejo un detalle de una de las fotos como guía, y por favor decime qué voltajes tenés en los zeners. Poné la punta roja del tester del lado "de la rayita" y la negra en la masa (0V). Sólo estimando, deberían andar todos por los 12 a 15V (positivos o negativos)

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 27, 2009)

lct con respecto al integrado fijate en el datasheet que tengan la misma configuracion de patas y el voltaje max

cacho al no tener el circuito no entiendo de que son los diodos tiene algun tipo de regulacion

de ser asi ese tr que esta entre los 4 zeners deberia estar trabajando junto no¿?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2009)

Quizá...

Apostaría a que los TDA están alimentados con una fuente sin regular que va desde los dos condensadores grandes de la derecha, y que los dos condensadores más chicos (ver Gráfico2.jpg) de 100uf, junto con los zeners que tienen al lado regulan un voltaje y los dos de 470uf con sus zeners, para otro.

Quizá unos alimenten los operacionales (supongo que eso son los integrados) y los otros... No sé...

Como ambos son voltajes simétricos, me extrañaría que hubiera un transistor aportando corriente para una sola rama. Si hubiera dos sería más lógico pensarlo. La verdad no sé qué función cumpla.

De paso Lct, si son operacionales los integrados, medí que voltajes tienen en sus alimentaciones (si son dobles estandar serán las patas 4 y 8) con respecto a tierra.

Saludos


----------



## lct (Jun 28, 2009)

bueno barbaro voy a probar los zeners gracias les aviso


----------



## lct (Jun 29, 2009)

hola a todos bueno medi los zeners los 2 primeros me dan 19.7 volts y los otros dos 17.5 volts tambien medi los capacitores 1mf de 50 volts y habia uno q me dava en corto lo cambie arme todo y ahora directamente no se escucha music ,medi las salidas de los parlantecitos los frontales me dan 0 el centro me tira 20 volts


----------



## lct (Jun 29, 2009)

si los integrados son de 8 patas


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2009)

lct dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos bueno medi los zeners los 2 primeros me dan 19.7 volts y los otros dos 17.5 volts tambien medi los capacitores 1mf de 50 volts y habia uno q me dava en corto lo cambie arme todo y ahora directamente no se escucha music ,medi las salidas de los parlantecitos los frontales me dan 0 el centro me tira 20 volts



Son voltajes raros esos, altos como para alimentar operacionales (y es raro que no haya ningún voltaje negativo). Confirmame que mediste bien y esos son los números, por favor.
Hasta ahí lo raro.

Lo malo son esos 20V en el centro... O hiciste un puente al soldar/desoldar o hay un integrado que reventó.
¿Qué voltaje tenés de alterna a la entrada y qué voltajes hay entre losterminales de cada par de condensadores de los tres filtros?

Los integrados tienen 8 patas... Sí, ¿pero qué integrados son?

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 29, 2009)

hola gente 

lct si tienes 20 volt en el centro debe estar haciendo ruido ese parlante o bien ya lo quemo

a lo que yo vi en un home que tengo aca en mi taller es que trabaja con una fuente partida o sea con voltajes +/- con respecto a 0

no las medi dejenme que esta tarde lo desarmo y lo mido


----------



## lct (Jun 29, 2009)

cacho te explico como lo estoy midiendo y decime si lo hago bien primero conecte la plaqueta al trransformador ahi puse la punta roja en la rayita del zener y la negra en chasis de metal q van hagarrados los tda el tester lo puse en la opcion de 20 volts para medir si esta mal decime asi lo reviso esta noche esa foto que me mandaste me sirvio un monton te agradesco


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2009)

Me parece que hay algo mal en lo que estás haciendo.

Si te fijás en la fotro que recorté, donde te puse los nombres de cada cosa, hay a la derecha un conector de tres pines. Supongo que ahí va conectado el transformador y esa es una entrada de alterna. ¿Me equivoco?.

Uno de esos tres pines llevará 0V y los otros dos, algún voltaje (medilo, cuidado que es alterna y no continua) IGUAL con respecto a los 0V, y el doble entre ellos. Esa medición la podés hacer en la ficha hembra sin problemas.

Identificado el pin neutro (los 0V), enchufás esa ficha y ponés la punta negra del tester (digital, si es de aguja tené cuidado de invertirle os voltajes) en 0V y la roja en cada uno de los puntos a medir.

Así, posteá qué voltaje de alterna tenés, qué voltaje hay de continua (positivo y negativo) en cada uno de los tres filtros (el primero es el que te marqué en la foto, el segundo es el que está justo arriba de la _Z_ de _Zeners_ y el tercero es el que está a la izquierda de los zeners, siempre mirando la foto que te pasé.
Finalmente, medí (punta negra siempre en 0V) los voltajes de los zeners.

Saludos

PS: Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Son las *q* en lugar de *que* y ese tipo de cosas.


----------



## lct (Jun 30, 2009)

hola cacho ahi medi 3 zeners estan en corto voy a mandar a comprar los respuestos y despues te cuento que paso gracias


----------



## lct (Jul 6, 2009)

hola chacho tengo un problemita de los zeners que mande a comprar tenian un solo el n 4148 los otros me dijeron que  tenia que darle el valor en los zeners tiene unas letras con un numero pero me dicen que todos empiesan N tengo 2 zeners que dicne c5 v1 y el otro c5 v6


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola Lct

El 1N4148 *no es un zener*, ¡no lo uses!.

Lo que decís de los dioditos que tenés, si dicen _5v1_ y _5v6_, serán zeners de 5,1V y 5,6V. Igual, revisá bien los números. Acá tenés un archivo para consultar con los códigos y los valores de los voltajes.
La N es por "1N" y los cuatro números que siguen te dan el modelo excato.

La otra que podés hacer es ir con los zeners a la casa de electrónica y decirle al vendedor que se fije.


Saludos


----------

